# Roadkill Odocoileus virginianus (for Sheri and Lelle)



## Texas Blonde (Aug 16, 2006)

I found these while exploring an old Cemetary in Reagan County, Tx.  The first one wasnt in too bad of shape, but the second had obviously been hit by a car and was flat as a pancake.  

This is the first one I found, it was out in a field, and cause of death is unknown.  The skull is currently in the bed of my truck.
























Here is the second one.  I didnt find it until after I had literally knelt down on top if it to take a picture of a historical marker sign.  I noticed the smell but didnt think anything about it until a piece of rib actually poked my knee.


















I also found a ton of tarantula burrows, but only collected two for identification.












And one random Cnemidophorus sexlineatus.


----------

